# Royal Canin and Eukanuba Puppy Food - any views



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

I have two very generous samples of both of Eukanuba and Royal Canin dried puppy foods. Any views (good or bad) on either of these foods before I think of introducing these to my puppy? All opinions gratefully received as always.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Both are really good dog foods. I would give them a go.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Eukanuba are owned by P&G so a lot of people i know wont use it. especially after the videos shown at what P&G did at Iams.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Cant help my boy didnt like either of them


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

We used to feed our dogs, eukanuba, but they started to get a skin problem. So we switched to JWB, but we got told they would be fine on Eukanuba until they were 6/7months... and they are older than that now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

It depends what the food you have in your hand actually contains - have a look on Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble - both companies have usually pretty bad reviews from them and they explain why.
Personally I would prefer to stay clear.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Just tried to go on the website, it doesn't work for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

well the adress is www. dogfoodanalysis . com (put blanks on purpose else it goes in the "text" version automatically).
They are not perfect but as they explain quite a lot their ratings I find it useful to make my own mind up based on other info (books etc) i have on dog nutrition...obviously its not an exact science 

Also was thinking
for the OP - you should really be sticking to the food the breeder was using at least for the first few weeks/couple of months and then gradually introduce the new food and preferably stick to 1 brand for at least a few months before switching again (if you want!)...not sure what you were planning to do but just thought it may be worth saying that 

xx


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Both are top end dog foods, I've seen how eukanuba is made, shipped, packed etc.
Ive not had a training evening off royal canin yet but by the amount of people who buy them both i would say they must be good as most people tend to stick to the 'breederpack' and 'bakers' *shudder*


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I have used RC now with my dogs for a good 5+ yrs and never had a problem with it, their coats are in great condition as are their joints and teeth. MY oldies are on the mature which when I put my oldest oneon to it gave her a new lease of life she loves the stuff, my pups/youngsters were on Junior which is their puppy kibble for up to 10 months being mini, and they were great on it my adults are all on mini adult and if you look at my photo's in the "Before and After" thred in the photo gallery forum you can see thta my dogs o well on it, and also Arwin in the breeding section. My pups are now born and bred on RC as they are weaned on to the Starter too.

My dog used to get bored with their old kibble but they have yet to do that with RC they seem to find it very content on it.

take care
Sarah


----------



## grangepetcentre (Jun 17, 2009)

I have always fed my own dogs on Eukanuba over the years. When we got our Black lab puppy 2 years ago, he started to lose interest in his food. We introduced Royal Canin which he took to straight away. His skin and coat are in perfect condition. Judging by the sales in our retail outlet Royal Canin is preferred over Eukanuba, I would like to add that both are very good foods.

Grange Pet Centre


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Also was thinking
> for the OP - you should really be sticking to the food the breeder was using at least for the first few weeks/couple of months and then gradually introduce the new food and preferably stick to 1 brand for at least a few months before switching again (if you want!)...not sure what you were planning to do but just thought it may be worth saying that
> 
> xx


She came to us on Pedigree Chum puppy mixed with a little bit of Royal Canin. I am slowly making the change from Chum to NatureDiet (puppy) and continuing with the Royal Canin mixed in at present. I just have such a big sample bucket of Eukanuba that I hoped to use it in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Cuddypuppy said:


> She came to us on Pedigree Chum puppy mixed with a little bit of Royal Canin. I am slowly making the change from Chum to NatureDiet (puppy) and continuing with the Royal Canin mixed in at present. I just have such a big sample bucket of Eukanuba that I hoped to use it in the future.


If your pup is fine with RC/ND then stick to it for the moment, no rush to try anything else!

Like I said I would not feed either Eukanuba or RC to my boy but its only my point of view, based on what I have read on dog nutrition (incl the website I mention). You should probably make up your own mind according to ingredients contents compared to nutrition advice etc as everyone will have some personal experience with every brand and its not nec very relevant - I am sure a lot of dog do well on Wagg and I would still not touch it with a pole barge 

And by the way if you do not use Eukanuba for food (meal) just use it for treats  thats what im thinking of doing with a 1kg sample I got (cant remember the brand tho)!

xx


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Oblada said:


> And by the way if you do not use Eukanuba for food (meal) just use it for treats  thats what im thinking of doing with a 1kg sample I got (cant remember the brand tho)!
> 
> xx


Good idea , I didn't think of that.


----------

